# IBS-C with abd pain primarily at night



## staceythed (Oct 6, 2010)

My 12 year old daughter was recently diagnosed with IBS-C. She was suffering from constipation about a year ago,had a flat plate which was negative, blood work which all came back normal and placed on miralax. this seemed to help for about a year, she was having regular bowel mvmts and no pain. After about a year she began having severe abd pain but only at night,every night... so back to the pedi gi we went. At this time a colonoscopy and endoscopy were performed to rule out any "disease" The tests and biopsies all came back negative,she was diagnosed with IBS-C her miralax was increased and i was advised to give her sennokot if she did not have a bm by the evening and off we went. She has been having bowel movements usually everyday now, sometimes every other day but she has since started having the abd pain at night again. She is fine allllll day long and in the evening, usually within a half hr of going to bed, she comes and tells me her stomach hurts and has never fallen asleep. I called back the dr and he reassured me her symptoms are real, which i have never doubted, and had advised me to try some relaxation with her before bed. We went to the store and purchased some cds of relaxation music(ie rainforest sounds etc) but of course being 12 she finds this comical. We picked out some books for her to read before bed in hopes of relaxing her and have been drinking "bedtime tea" as well. My husband and I have asked her many times if anything is bothering her or if she is thinking about things before she goes to bed which give her a stomach ache, she says no but again being 12 im not sure she would realize it if she was. she keeps telling us she is fine. she goes to school daily,gets good grades and is very social, is not worried about her stomach hurting during the day but has not wanted to sleep over friends houses because like i said the pain is only at night. i was wondering if anyone else has ever heard of or experienced this before and hoping to get some advice from someone with experience. Looking foward to hearing from you.


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

I have pain at night too, and it is primarily when I eat something arounddinner time that disagrees with me. Like if I have stomach pains at night,I'll say, "Well what did I eat that caused that?" Does peppermint tea help?You could try experimenting with various foods - like no wheat, or no dairyand see if that helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is the pain high, or down lower?Usually pain that hits shortly after you lay down is more of a GERD (acid reflux) thing than and IBS thing as laying down makes it easier for the acid to cause problems.They may not have seen anything in the endoscopy (so no damage so far) but it if is high up it may be worth trying an antacid at bedtime or a wedge pillow so she isn't too flat.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I sometimes get pain in the evening/night (like right now). Usually have a lot of flatulance with the pain. It often takes 2 or 3 days for it to go away. It is usually caused by food that is binding. Although I might not be constipated.... any slight back up in my system has me nauseated and in pain. For example, I ate too much meat the last few days!Prune juice in the morning is helpful.


----------

